# Untetschiede zwischen Supreme DH und Mini DH



## Booder (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
Kann mir jemand erklären was der unterschiede zwischen dem DH und denn Mini DH ist. Vom Hinterbau sehen Sie doch beide gleich aus und auch die Dämpfer sind an beiden am Oberrohr befestigt? Wer weiß das? 

Mfg Booder


----------



## hollowtech2 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Booder,

 das Mini DH (entspricht dem heutigen Supreme 6) hat weniger Federweg, nämlich nur 160mm statt 200.

Ride on.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi
aber woran erkennt man Optisch denn Unterschied? Es muss ja irgendwas geben wo ich beide Modelle unterscheiden kann da Sie im ersten Moment gleich aussehen!

Mfg Booder


----------

